# AFL-CIO Largest Union in US just posted this in support of the Uber strike



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey uber Borg trolls cut your weekend short and get back online Uber needs you. Hurry Damage control. 
Tweeter is burning ? targeting bankers. Trolls please don't blame me for starting the target IPO thing and tweeting to target bankers and investors. Millions of tweets targeted at Morgan Stanley, Goldman Sachs. 
Its becoming a revolution.
Now it makes sense why Uber has emergency meeting in London yesterday. 
AFL-CIO posted this. I hear there are negotiations to join the strike.

This


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Hey uber Borg trolls cut your weekend short and get back online Uber needs you. Hurry Damage control.
> Tweeter is burning ? targeting bankers. Trolls please don't blame me for starting the target IPO thing and tweeting to target bankers and investors. Millions of tweets targeted at Morgan Stanley, Goldman Sachs.
> Its becoming a revolution.
> Now it makes sense why Uber has emergency meeting in London yesterday.
> ...


you love taking credit for everything even though you do nothing


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

If trolls only knew what else is coming. Uber thought moving IPO pass the 8th would work. ? What they didn't think was some things can bypass city permits so moving IPO date won't work.
Tough to taste own medicine.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Attention, attention, cough, cough. Uber has heard you loud and clear. In response to the May 8th strike. The IPO date has been moved to May 10th. Uber damage control successful, once again. To the employees assigned to the boards, (trolls), distract about any news regarding pay, rapes, murders, unsafe environment for drivers and passengers. Once the lockout period is over, we can fold this ***** and none of us will ever have to work again. Remember, the drivers are angry, because we exploited them on this road to success, just a little bit longer and we'll be out of the game for good. Uber is committed to finding the next way to exploit humans on their path to financial dominance. F the drivers!. Love you all, Dara. Remember to bring your drugs to the post IPO party, I'll supply the ho's.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Thank you, AFL-CIO.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Hey uber Borg trolls cut your weekend short and get back online Uber needs you. Hurry Damage control.
> Tweeter is burning ? targeting bankers. Trolls please don't blame me for starting the target IPO thing and tweeting to target bankers and investors. Millions of tweets targeted at Morgan Stanley, Goldman Sachs.
> Its becoming a revolution.
> Now it makes sense why Uber has emergency meeting in London yesterday.
> ...


Can't see the full pic wtf only the header


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Driver_Down said:


> Can't see the full pic wtf only the header


You can go to the AFL-CIO tweeter page but here's screen print


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

The Sunday morning news programs discussed a little bit about the Uber strike this week. It will be interesting to see the effects of the strike and what will happen with the IPO.

The markets have been on a good ride lately, but it didn't stop LYFT from tanking. Other IPO's like Beyond Meat, an artificial meat manufacturer, went through the roof.


----------



## Michaeljayclark (Nov 29, 2017)

Does anyone realize that instead of spending all this time and money on making existing rideshare companies pay more they could create a competing rideshare company that pays more and get every driver almost immediately????


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The Sunday morning news programs discussed a little bit about the Uber strike this week. It will be interesting to see the effects of the strike and what will happen with the IPO.
> 
> The markets have been on a good ride lately, but it didn't stop LYFT from tanking. Other IPO's like Beyond Meat, an artificial meat manufacturer, went through the roof.


The markets have been good, until Individual One said he was going to put a tariff on ALL chinese goods. Dow Futures down 400. Monday could be a blood bath.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

And if you know anyone who uses Uber on a regular basis tell them not to use it that day.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Here's a good 16 minute video . . . a warning to IPO investors . . . I hope it goes viral.
Newbie drivers should watch this too.
Somebody please post this on Twitter (I don't have an account there):


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Michaeljayclark said:


> Does anyone realize that instead of spending all this time and money on making existing rideshare companies pay more they could create a competing rideshare company that pays more and get every driver almost immediately????


And from where would this fantasy company of yours gain its customer base while being able to provide the same service at the same rates (or cheaper) that they are presently paying on Uber/Lyft?

Oh. Didn't think of that part, did you, genius?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Michaeljayclark said:


> Does anyone realize that instead of spending all this time and money on making existing rideshare companies pay more they could create a competing rideshare company that pays more and get every driver almost immediately????


Sir I've analyzed uber for almost a year. There's a way to profitability while giving drivers 100% of fares. At Uber's current capacity, changing their structure would give uber minimum $26 billion profit, after 100%fares to drivers cost of insurance, marketing and 2%" to local governments.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Michaeljayclark said:


> Does anyone realize that instead of spending all this time and money on making existing rideshare companies pay more they could create a competing rideshare company that pays more and get every driver almost immediately????


It's been done,

Ride -Austin.

When Uber/lyft were kicked out of Austin it thrived,

Then Uber paid the state of Texas to get back in and undercut ride Austin decimating it.

Then each individual driver made the choice to take Uber/lyft pings because that's what most of the pings were, even thou they paid less.

Quite literally in the face of competition Uber/lyft will lower the price and steal all the customers.

And the drivers follow because bad rates are better than no pay at all.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> And if you know anyone who uses Uber on a regular basis tell them not to use it that day.


I tried talking to a few pax when they asked me about the strike.
They say they support drivers but also like low cost of rides-wth!
Other than that, everything's great.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's been done,
> 
> Ride -Austin.
> 
> ...


Do you know if Ride Austin is still in business? Or were they crushed?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> The markets have been good, until Individual One said he was going to put a tariff on ALL chinese goods. Dow Futures down 400. Monday could be a blood bath.


Perfect timing for Uber's IPO ?


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Perfect timing for Uber's IPO ?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Ping.Me.More said:


>


Thanks. Saw it amd tweeted it. Whomever did video going to benefit from tweets. One of my tweets got picked up by a guy I know in NYC who has over 1 million hits weekly.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's been done,
> 
> Ride -Austin.
> 
> ...


Problem with Ride Austin, as with all other ridesharing taxi platforms is that they all depend on percentage of fares. That type of model is inherently flawed against companies like uber that with vast amounts of capital from VC can artificially lower fares and inevitably bankrupt competitors. 
Even models like Tryp that charge drivers upfront fess also are flawed. Why would a driver pay upfront without guarantee of riders. That's an MLM scheme.

Nevertheless, the only type of model that can be indefinitely sustainable is one that does not depend on capturing any percentage of fares.

Imagine uber lowering prices to compete against a model that doesn't rely on fares. Regardless how low uber can drop fares, the competing model provides 100% of fares to drivers. Uber cannot compete against such model. We call it Ecosystem.

A digital ecosystem structure that enables the millions of people creating the capability for others to move around to have an equitable relationship with those benefiting.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Even models like Tryp that charge drivers upfront fess also are flawed. Why would a driver pay upfront without guarantee of riders. That's an MLM scheme.


Yellow Cab here in Pittsburgh traditionally leased the cabs to the drivers, with no guarantee of any fares.

The advantage of a flat fee to the company is that if a paying driver takes rides "off the meter" or "off the app" , its no sweat off the company's behind. They collected their money up front.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Do you know if Ride Austin is still in business? Or were they crushed?


It's still going.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

It would be hilarious if Uber’s IPO flops, one can dream.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Ride Austin is alive and well and appears to be experiencing growth. Unlike Uber/Lyft the RA app shows other cars proximity to yours when not in a ride. The number of those symbols appears to increase daily.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Yellow Cab here in Pittsburgh traditionally leased the cabs to the drivers, with no guarantee of any fares.
> 
> The advantage of a flat fee to the company is that if a paying driver takes rides "off the meter" or "off the app" , its no sweat off the company's behind. They collected their money up front.


Sir taxis worked well until Uber came in and destroyed the industry by lowering fares subsidized with VC. What I mean by flawed is that all models based on percentage of fares are vulnerable against predatory systems such as Uber's. 
Taxi medallion owners received a fee. Fine, but low fares made it impossible for taxi drivers to compete. Uber's model is anticompetitive. Hence medallions crashed in value.
Uber's flow of VC allows it disrupt and decimate small operatators. 
But a system that doesn't rely on fares is immune to Uber. How low can uber lower fares before it implodes. If drivers can capture 100% its irrelevant.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> It would be hilarious if Uber's IPO flops, one can dream.
> 
> Look at Lyft!! According to them though their IPO was a succes! Investors speak to that lie by shorting the stock and refraining from investing in the pyramid scheme. Anyone who invests in Uber and Lyft shows they obviously are buying into the hype with little or no due dilligence in understanding that they are contributing to an a.) unethical/immoral corporation and that what will stop them from ripping off investors like they have drivers and b.) they have obviously not read the full prospectus as anyone who any rational understanding of the company and leadership (the Iranian CEO of Uber is shifty as can be) would not be investing in it. Those who do I hope nothing more than you feel the wrath of Uber doing unto them what they have done to the drivers over the years. The Uber and Lyft cultures are as corrupt as can be and display everything that is wrong with America.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> Look at Lyft!! According to them though their IPO was a succes! Investors speak to that lie by shorting the stock and refraining from investing in the pyramid scheme. Anyone who invests in Uber and Lyft shows they obviously are buying into the hype with little or no due dilligence in understanding that they are contributing to an a.) unethical/immoral corporation and that what will stop them from ripping off investors like they have drivers and b.) they have obviously not read the full prospectus as anyone who any rational understanding of the company and leadership (the Iranian CEO of Uber is shifty as can be) would not be investing in it. Those who do I hope nothing more than you feel the wrath of Uber doing unto them what they have done to the drivers over the years. The Uber and Lyft cultures are as corrupt as can be and display everything that is wrong with America.


What most investors in Uber are looking at, is the possibility that ride sharing is the future of personal transportation in this country. The Uber Dream is to eventually make automobile ownership something that most people would rather not be involved in as using the app will be cheaper and more convenient for them.

They see the possibility of being on the cutting edge of a new revolution , part of the new "Subscription Economy", and nothing really that "immoral" at all.

The Uber Dream could fall apart, granted. I think most investors understand that.

As far as "ripping off" drivers, I don't personally see it. Its a startup business, that's being built up now, and the partners are in on the ground floor. If the idea succeeds, the number of trips available will increase and so will compensation.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Surge is price gouging based on algorithm metrics otherwise surge for drivers would be proportionate to riders' surge. 
A throughout federal investigation including subpoenas of employees, all relevant data, would most definitely uncover evidence of price fixing with others Rico Act implications. 
Uber already had a rocketeering case dismissed, but it was poorly handled. 
An attorney friend told me it's been considered by a large firm that specializes on class actions. Couldn't give me details, just very sensitive.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Surge is price gouging based on algorithm metrics otherwise surge for drivers would be proportionate to riders' surge.
> A throughout federal investigation including subpoenas of employees, all relevant data, would most definitely uncover evidence of price fixing with others Rico Act implications.
> Uber already had a rocketeering case dismissed, but it was poorly handled.
> An attorney friend told me it's been considered by a large firm that specializes on class actions. Couldn't give me details, just very sensitive.


Why can't you give any details about your imaginary friends?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Yellow Cab here in Pittsburgh traditionally leased the cabs to the drivers, with no guarantee of any fares.
> 
> The advantage of a flat fee to the company is that if a paying driver takes rides "off the meter" or "off the app" , its no sweat off the company's behind. They collected their money up front.


That's exactly how i rent cabs (ubertaxi cabs at that)

Yesterday kinda sucked but i lost a couple hours to issues with the car, (a taxi with 280,000 miles falling apart. Who would have guessed)

still $110 after shelling out $95 for rental (reduced rate due to said issues) and a crapload in gas because that van was high mileage as well as a van.


----------



## Michaeljayclark (Nov 29, 2017)

VictorD said:


> And from where would this fantasy company of yours gain its customer base while being able to provide the same service at the same rates (or cheaper) that they are presently paying on Uber/Lyft?
> 
> Oh. Didn't think of that part, did you, genius?


Hate much?

Copy Uber. Copy Lyft. Mass advertising and make the rates lower. Uber and Lyft both need the extra money to invest in research and development of autonomous vehicles so the rates are as low as the can go.

Be $1 cheaper than Uber Lyft on all fares and the customer base would FLOCK to the new platform.

Drivers refuse to do Uber and Lyft and only do the new platform and Uber and Lyft will die


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Michaeljayclark said:


> Hate much?
> 
> Copy Uber. Copy Lyft. Mass advertising and make the rates lower. Uber and Lyft both need the extra money to invest in research and development of autonomous vehicles so the rates are as low as the can go.
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea. You and NP can start a new company together with all his imaginary investor friends and easily TAKE DOWN Uber. We'll wait for the big press release.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Michaeljayclark said:


> *Copy Uber. Copy Lyft. Mass advertising and make the rates lower.*


Ok, genius.

Uber and Lyft are already operating on fully functioning platforms. Lyft has raised over $7B. Uber has raised over $24B and is in store for another $10-20B at ipo.

When you wake-up from your wet dream (and remove the sticky shorts), let me know how much you're working with.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

If you think you can, don't let anyone tell you differently. Just look at drop-out kid from Estonia. Bunch of uber trolls jumped on me when I posted this. So please just ignore envy and move on with your ideas.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/23/technology/bolt-taxify-uber-lyft.html


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Problem with Ride Austin, as with all other ridesharing taxi platforms is that they all depend on percentage of fares. That type of model is inherently flawed against companies like uber that with vast amounts of capital from VC can artificially lower fares and inevitably bankrupt competitors.
> Even models like Tryp that charge drivers upfront fess also are flawed. Why would a driver pay upfront without guarantee of riders. That's an MLM scheme.
> 
> Nevertheless, the only type of model that can be indefinitely sustainable is one that does not depend on capturing any percentage of fares.
> ...


Digital wallet, drivers get paid after fare and passengers pay into the wallet, small micro transaction fee on every transaction, basically every ride is at least 2 transactions. I like the idea, you don't need to make money on the ride, be the wallet. Working on this already, as well.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

dryverjohn said:


> Digital wallet, drivers get paid after fare and passengers pay into the wallet, small micro transaction fee on every transaction, basically every ride is at least 2 transactions. I like the idea, you don't need to make money on the ride, be the wallet. Working on this already, as well.


Digital wallet only a consequential revenue stream, but not enough to operate a true platform. It's miniscule. Other revenue streams would make uber over $26 billion net. Uber uses venmo from PayPal.



Michaeljayclark said:


> Hate much?
> 
> Copy Uber. Copy Lyft. Mass advertising and make the rates lower. Uber and Lyft both need the extra money to invest in research and development of autonomous vehicles so the rates are as low as the can go.
> 
> ...


 Really bothers me when people try to discourage others from trying. Tell you what. Private message me when your platform is ready, give me some metrics, I'll consider giving you our model. You'll be able to let your drivers take 100% of fares.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Hey uber Borg trolls cut your weekend short and get back online Uber needs you. Hurry Damage control.
> Tweeter is burning ? targeting bankers. Trolls please don't blame me for starting the target IPO thing and tweeting to target bankers and investors. Millions of tweets targeted at Morgan Stanley, Goldman Sachs.
> Its becoming a revolution.
> Now it makes sense why Uber has emergency meeting in London yesterday.
> ...


AFLCIO another reason to avoid this mess!



No Prisoners said:


> Digital wallet only a consequential revenue stream, but not enough to operate a true platform. It's miniscule. Other revenue streams would make uber over $26 billion net. Uber uses venmo from PayPal.
> 
> 
> Really bothers me when people try to discourage others from trying. Tell you what. Private message me when your platform is ready, give me some metrics, I'll consider giving you our model. You'll be able to let your drivers take 100% of fares.


Well that's just it: No one is building a better mouse trap. They just want more cheese in the one they're eating from.



I_Like_Spam said:


> What most investors in Uber are looking at, is the possibility that ride sharing is the future of personal transportation in this country. The Uber Dream is to eventually make automobile ownership something that most people would rather not be involved in as using the app will be cheaper and more convenient for them.
> 
> They see the possibility of being on the cutting edge of a new revolution , part of the new "Subscription Economy", and nothing really that "immoral" at all.
> 
> ...


The U.S. is a car culture. Our freedom and independence is tied up in vehicles. Ride share contributes to that concept. Pushing people out of their vehicles will require a massive brainwashing strategy. The only way self-autonomous vehicles work is if every vehicle out there is one. That's not happening in the U.S. If our counry were the size of, say, Switzerland, perhaps. But it's not and physical mobility is directly linked to upward mobility in the U.S. And don't look for the Mills to drive this thing, no pun intended. They're the ones who love their SUVs and pick up trucks. Who'd a thunk it? What's next? Tiny houses?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber's not a technology company nor a rideshare platform. It's nothing but a taxi dispatching broker. No intellectual property, no assets, just a dispatcher. 
There's no ridesharing in what drivers do.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Other revenue streams would make uber over $26 billion net.


Hahahaha!!!!

How quickly inflation has invaded your imaginary numbers. 

In this thread you claimed Uber would would net $24 billion from your top secret digital system. Why not be a real winner and claim they would earn $50 billion in net profits? It's all just wild fiction anyway.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/hubert-horans-take-on-ubers-s-1.322218/#post-4919650


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Sir taxis worked well until Uber came in and destroyed the industry by lowering fares subsidized with VC. What I mean by flawed is that all models based on percentage of fares are vulnerable against predatory systems such as Uber's.
> Taxi medallion owners received a fee. Fine, but low fares made it impossible for taxi drivers to compete. Uber's model is anticompetitive. Hence medallions crashed in value.
> Uber's flow of VC allows it disrupt and decimate small operatators.
> But a system that doesn't rely on fares is immune to Uber. How low can uber lower fares before it implodes. If drivers can capture 100% its irrelevant.


You keep boasting about this 100% to drivers- among other things.

Who will pay for and run the app? Advertising on the app?- the most common way?
Who will provide the insurance for the rider? ? ?

Just HOW will this model of yours work that pays 100% to the drivers? After they pay $$ to be allowed to drive their car, gas, depreciation?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

The Texan said:


> You keep boasting about this 100% to drivers- among other things.
> 
> Who will pay for and run the app? Advertising on the app?- the most common way?
> Who will provide the insurance for the rider? ? ?
> ...


You can do it if Uber charges a fixed daily fee to drivers for use of the app and other services agreed to.

Then 100% of the fares goes to the driver, zero to Uber, but they get their daily fee.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

The Texan said:


> You keep boasting about this 100% to drivers- among other things.
> 
> Who will pay for and run the app? Advertising on the app?- the most common way?
> Who will provide the insurance for the rider? ? ?
> ...


All valid questions. I can answer this much only, because since there's nothing proprietary in this industry, once cat out the bag everyone will run with it. 
Not an upfront fee type of revenue stream. That won't work unless for full timers. But still, why would anyone pay upfront without having guarantee of riders. 
Uber, however could do it, but not with its current model. 
We're now negotiating with several architectural providers. The largest, including Microsoft. That will give assurance of security and reliability to drivers and passengers. 
Insurance, we're negotiating with several providers also in partnership. All insurance providers have an inherent interest, because of potential millions of drivers and capturing miles /premiums. 
One thing very important to one of our partners is to give drivers an equity stake to insure long term benefits. No platform can be sustainable without drivers and if drivers help build growth, then should receive equitable distribution of gains. No more building a company to displace drivers once its sold to investors. Drivers are the true investors of the platform. Its an ecosystem, not a dispatcher. Drivers capture 100% of fares.
This part, although not easy has already been discussed with attorneys as to not violate any regulations. 
Now, I'm sure you can understand that if we disclose prematurely how revenue streams are generated everyone will run with it.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> What most investors in Uber are looking at, is the possibility that ride sharing is the future of personal transportation in this country. The Uber Dream is to eventually make automobile ownership something that most people would rather not be involved in as using the app will be cheaper and more convenient for them.
> 
> They see the possibility of being on the cutting edge of a new revolution , part of the new "Subscription Economy", and nothing really that "immoral" at all.
> 
> ...


Compensation won't increase. Uber and Lyft will continue in a race to the bottom till us drivers are hanging on by our fingernails. We're close to that now.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You can do it if Uber charges a fixed daily fee to drivers for use of the app and other services agreed to.
> 
> Then 100% of the fares goes to the driver, zero to Uber, but they get their daily fee.


Great idea but as we know Uber controls the dispatch. They determine who does and doesn't get rides. They determine which rides to give to which drivers. They are proven liars and unethical at best so how would drivers be assured that by paying a fee they are not going to be given ghetto rides that are 20 minutes away all day? Again, we cannot count on Uber doing the right thing as they have proven time and time again that they are not to be trusted. In order for this system to work there needs to be some credibility on the part of Uber but there is none and there are not enough dangling carrots that can overcome the morally bankrupt and corrupt business model we now know as the Uber business model. Trust, honesty, integrity, and credibility are not part of the Uber business model and those are all needed if the fixed daily fee model was to work.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber's brand irreparably damaged. Drivers have no trust on management and riders understand that its a poisoned culture. Although uber is a household name, its reputation has been destroyed with scandals and poor customer service. 
There's no loyalty by riders nor drivers. 
Any platform that is launched with sufficient capital can gain support from drivers and riders alike. 
The one positive thing to take from Uber is that it created an industry. Remember, uber doesn't have any intellectual property so anyone can launch an application.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Texan said:


> You keep boasting about this 100% to drivers- among other things.
> 
> Who will pay for and run the app? Advertising on the app?- the most common way?
> Who will provide the insurance for the rider? ? ?
> ...


He will never give you a direct answer because he tragically suffers from BHNC syndrome. 

Big Hat No Cattle.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> If you think you can, don't let anyone tell you differently. Just look at drop-out kid from Estonia. Bunch of uber trolls jumped on me when I posted this. So please just ignore envy and move on with your ideas.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/23/technology/bolt-taxify-uber-lyft.html


Like I said in the other thread the Estonian dropout kid is nothing but TK's copy cat.
Bolt aka Taxify is a predatory company no different to Uber with the same Uber like modus operandi.
Makes me wander if you're paid up Taxify shill or just have no idea.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ubereater said:


> Like I said in the other thread the Estonian dropout kid is nothing but TK's copy cat.
> Bolt aka Taxify is a predatory company no different to Uber with the same Uber like modus operandi.
> Makes me wander if you're paid up Taxify shill or just have no idea.


He hates Uber so much he will post anything and then claim his Twitter account moves stock markets.


----------

